# Guns & Ammo????



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone here a collector, shooter or into reloading???

I have been an active sporting clay's shooter in the past....love ALL kinds of shotguns!!!

Also reload a variety of shotgun, rifle and handgun ammo when I can!!!

Let's hear from the shooters, hunters and/or general gun nuts....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I did a LOT of it many years ago. ENJOYED it ALL *!
*I even corresponded with Ole *P.O. Ackley *regarding a "wildcat" that I had in mind.
He was _very gracious, helpful, and informative._
*I WISH *that I was still doing such things. 
But "times change" and it's getting EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE _even for RELOADERS _*!
*It was quite common for me to reload 40 boxes of shotgun shells each week on my Ponsness 600 reloader.
AND I did a LOT of Rifle and Pistol shooting also.....made MANY of my own bullets.
GREAT FUN *!!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

My husband works at a Sporting Clays range. He also reloads some. I enjoy shooting. I'm not great by any means, but I'm not terrible. It's fun! He actually proposed to me while we were out shooting! He ran every station up until that one. Haha.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We're gun owners in our house. My DH has always loved guns and being a Marine Veteran he loves them even more. I believe we currently have 11 rifles / shotguns and 2 handguns. I loose count of what DH has, he's constantly talking about what he wants to add to his colection or actually adding. I recently bought a 9mm for my conceal carry gun, now I just need to send in the forms lol. During the summer we shoot quit a bit. Between us and the kids (the younders kids have a Cricket, my oldest has a Rem 597) we went thru over 1000 rounds last year. This year wont be as much sadly. With people freaking out and buying up all the ammo we havnt found much for plinking. I would like to clay pigeon shoot, we have to room for it, we just havnt gotten around to buying the clays or the thrower.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

guns are illegal here, we can have shotguns but have to do background checks etc...


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Glad to see we have a few gun nuts! LOL

My son is a police officer and between he and I we do a fair amount of handgun and rifle shooting....he is much better with a handgun than I am and that helps me sleep better at night (thank God). However, the old man is a varmint's worse nightmare when I'm behind the Remington 700 (a .22-250 is my personal favorite).....longest confirmed kill on a groundhog was 643 yards! We both enjoy our BLACK guns and shoot mil-spec AR's in 7.62 & 5.56 NATO, too.

ReTIRED, I have several of PO Ackley's books and do a little "gun smith" work myself....nothing crazy like rechambering but I have built a number of rifles over the years.....also have a friend out west who was actually an apprentice for Mr. Ackley years ago! He currently owns a lot of PO's tools of the trade as well.

I'd love to get back into sporting clays shooting but there just aren't any places near me to practice....in the mid-late 90's I traveled all over the USA shooting mostly the Cabela's sponsored events and met a lot of GREAT folks who loved the shooting sports as well. It was a great time and I really enjoyed the competition!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I was just wondering if any of you guys can send me in the right direction. We have a S&W model 2 that has been passed down to my husband from his grandfather when he passed. Well years ago I guess one of the cousins did something to it and put the wrong screw in it. Its the screw that hinges the barrel to the gun. We have contacted Smith & Wesson but they never returned an email. We're looking for the proper screw so he can fix it. Here's a pic of the screw, I got this off a museum website but its the same identical gun we have.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I so miss playing with my .44 Deerfield hunting rifle. Danged ammo has more than doubled in price since I bought it around 13 years ago. Been wishing forever I could get a bigger clip than the little one that holds 4 it came with. I can keep on wishing though because of all the gun law panic, a longer clip will never see production. I'm not an NRA fan. I'm simply a country girl who loves her toys. Besides, after a really lousy day, what better way to burn off a little steam than to target shoot for a bit! One of these days, when I'm done with college (for the 2nd time, different degree) shortly, and have a "real" job, I "will" own my 12 gauge pump shot gun. No reason other than I absolutely love the sound of it.  I have a 20 gauge single shot but I long since got bored with that. It was part of a 2 barrel, single gun deal. The barrel I was after that it came with was the .50 caliber muzzleloader. Gives me about another 10 days of rifle deer season to hunt after the 2 week rifle in November season ends.  I own more guns than my hubby. 

Went to a women's shoot one day put on by a nearby gun club a few years ago. Took 1st place in the long shot with a borrowed gun I'd never shot before meant for right hand shooter (I'm a dreaded lefty). (The guys provided the guns so I figured, hey great time to get to check out some different ones I've never had access to before.) Tried to get my sister to go ... NOW she wants to go and they don't hold this event anymore up here in Upper Michigan; just down state in Lower Michigan. =(


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

With the PRICE of ammunition _THESE DAYS_...., I can't imagine ANY "serious-shooter" not reloading his/her OWN ammunition.
It's enjoyable, quiet time spent AND has economic advantages as well as _increased accuracy _potential.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Unfortunately I sold all the guns I bought when I was younger when the kids were born and the ex-wife didn't like having them in the house. My first and favorite was the Rem. 760 BDL pump in 30.06 with the basket-weave stock and forearm . A few years back I began to replace a few things but I'm forever kicking myself for letting my first rifle go.

I ended up replacing it with a Marlin 336 for hunting and replaced the Rem. 597 (?) .22 with a Mossberg 702. It looks like a little toy but I've been quite impressed with it's accuracy. It has saved many a chicken from becoming dinner for a fox, **** or possum. 

I too, got a ccp last year and picked up this S&W 686 at a local shop.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

This is my CC gun  I got it as an early Mothers Day gift , well that was the excuse I used to buy it lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A pic of my kids & husband last summer.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hubbo has a Russian 762 and a 3030 pump. His newest toy is a German Mauser.
I am a lightweight, I just love a .22 mag rifle to shoot. My pistol is a .22 5 shot revolver. I can't get a pistol permit, because I slapped the teeth out of my ex mother in law 33 years ago. They were false teeth, and she dropped the charges, but there is no record of the charges being dropped, so I have an unresolved domestic violence on my record. Even though 33 years ago, they didn't have domestic violence charges!!!! Anyhoo, you only need a permit for concealed carry, open carry is a 2nd amendment right. Just another chapter in TMI.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> His newest toy is a German Mauser.


I have one of those too. I inherited it about 4 years ago. It appeared that someone was going to refinish it and never got around to it. They removed the original iron sites and never put them back on so I took it to a gunsmith who mounted a scope on it and replaced a broken extractor. Works great now.

*Apyl*, is that a .380?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I was always afraid of them, up till my mother in law passed away, and the police handed us the guns they found under her pillow. We new they were ther, just forgot. Since we had them, we decided to learn proper handling of them, and like chicken math, it have grown into a family event! Most my family has even taken classes and are able to carry. The thing I hate about Texas law, is that we can only carry concealed. I am envious of the states that allow open carry.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I have one of those too. I inherited it about 4 years ago. It appeared that someone was going to refinish it and never got around to it. They removed the original iron sites and never put them back on so I took it to a gunsmith who mounted a scope on it and replaced a broken extractor. Works great now.
> 
> *Apyl*, is that a .380?


It a High Point 9mm. Its cheap and fun to shoot  I had a S&W .45 but sold it a few years back since I wanted to find a smaller gun.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> I was always afraid of them, up till my mother in law passed away, and the police handed us the guns they found under her pillow. We new they were ther, just forgot. Since we had them, we decided to learn proper handling of them, and like chicken math, it have grown into a family event! Most my family has even taken classes and are able to carry. The thing I hate about Texas law, is that we can only carry concealed. I am envious of the states that allow open carry.


We have open carry here but I have yet to see anyone open carry except on their own property. I doubt most of the people even know we can open carry. It would probubly cause a huge issue if someone showed up in town open carrying lol.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I have one of those too. I inherited it about 4 years ago. It appeared that someone was going to refinish it and never got around to it. They removed the original iron sites and never put them back on so I took it to a gunsmith who mounted a scope on it and replaced a broken extractor. Works great now.
> 
> *Apyl*, is that a .380?


This Mauser is a totally redone and good as new one that hubbo bought from the NRA magazine.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I've had a few Mausers....but actually prefer the action of a 1903 Springfield.
( I especially LIKE the "cocking-button" which allows for very SILENT cocking in a hunting situation.)
A Springfield is also a bit smoother in action than many Mausers....slightly heavier action also.
NOTE: the Springfield was actually an _improved _Mauser design.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> We have open carry here but I have yet to see anyone open carry except on their own property. I doubt most of the people even know we can open carry. It would probubly cause a huge issue if someone showed up in town open carrying lol.


The nice thing though, if you firearm was accidentally seen, or even the outline of it, at least you would not loose your lisc.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> The nice thing though, if you firearm was accidentally seen, or even the outline of it, at least you would not loose your lisc.


I never thought of that, very true.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

I used to hit up the gun shows about 3 times a year and we would walk away with several thousand rounds of ammo each time. Sounds expensive but back then a 1K case of .30 caliber could be had for around 100 to 150$USD Now understand that when I say "back then ", im only talking about 4 to 5 years ago.
Times they be-a-changing!

I no longer collect firearms.I have thin'd out the heard quiet a bit over the past couple of years and just have the basics now.
I and my Daughter hunt regularly..so we have scoped .270's and .308's. Also have a couple of each, Sport and Home Defense Shotguns. ( my favorite HD is a Winchester 1300 Speed Pump with an ATI composite stock,..ghost rings and a surefire mag light) Daughter and Wife favor the Mossy 500. for field I have *870* 

The Wife, my Daughter, and I all are CC permit holders . They like the Ruger lcr graphite 5 shot hammerless .38 with Hornady +p+ hollow point defense rounds, good stopping power and small enough for daily conceal carry,..and very light weight! 
I carry a full length 1911 with staggered Ball and 240grain Hollow points. Yeah its a bit heavy...but very accurate and it has been customized with Cocobolla Grips,..skeleton trigger ..Les Bauer Adjustable trigger group ...nite sights and ambidextrous safety selector. Very reliable SD carry piece
.
We also have a "Few" of those eeeevil looking black style rifles.....btw if you are wondering,..no they have never assaulted us or anyone to my knowledge. 
I also own a couple of Tricked out Ruger 10/22's,..trigger work,..carbon bull barrels and laser sights for target plinking and varmint dispatch,..general farm duty. And some .44 cap and ball Black Powder pistols for cowboy action shooting.

I dont get to shoot as much anymore due to the ammo shortage and the price gouging on what is available......remember,..its all a money/business game for the Corp's and the tax-slave always suffers due to it.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Anyone here a collector, shooter or into reloading???
> 
> I have been an active sporting clay's shooter in the past....love ALL kinds of shotguns!!!
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not exactly a gun nut, but I do enjoy shooting at the indoor range with my bro.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

My family are bowhunters but we keep a few old utility guns for varmints. We have an old 16 ga. single shot, a little .410 and an ancient open sight .22 that was my Grandpa's and passed down to Dad and is now the family gun. Very accurate! 

We've found we haven't needed any other type of gun over the years and the ammo is not expensive for these, though it's getting more scarce and more expensive by the day. Fortunately, we don't have to shoot them very often so we get to keep our ammo around...the stray dog now and then, or the squirrels stealing fruit off the apple and peach trees. That's about it. 

Good thread!!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

My FAVORITES years back:

1. S&W .22 Masterpiece revolver
2. S&W .44 Magnum Model 29 revolver 8 3/8 inch barrel
3. Colt Python .357 Revolver 8 inch barrel
4. Colt 1911 .45ACP Series 70
5. Springfield 03 Sporterized 280 Rem. Ackley Improved
6. Ruger 77 25-06
7. Browning (Belgian) 12 Ga. Broadway Trap
8. Winchester 101 O/U 12 Ga. Trap 2 bbl set
9. Remington 1100 12 Ga. Semi-Auto
10.Winchester Model 52 .22 Rimfire Target Rifle

*Every one *of those firearms were _*exceptionally*_ ACCURATE.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I love going to the range, but as was said prior, the ammo shortage has curtailed that a bit. I have a S&W M&P AR15, a Mossburg look-alike short 12ga pump, a Ruger 10/22, and a 9mm pistol. 

I am holding a range weekend in July offering classes to anyone that wants to learn gun safety, shooting techniques, etc. The class is free. Most of you don't live close enough to join me though.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*I believe you !!!*



BuckeyeChickens said:


> Glad to see we have a few gun nuts! LOL
> 
> My son is a police officer and between he and I we do a fair amount of handgun and rifle shooting....he is much better with a handgun than I am and that helps me sleep better at night (thank God). However, the old man is a varmint's worse nightmare when I'm behind the Remington 700 (a .22-250 is my personal favorite).....longest confirmed kill on a groundhog was 643 yards! We both enjoy our BLACK guns and shoot mil-spec AR's in 7.62 & 5.56 NATO, too.
> 
> ...


I *BELIEVE YOU* on the "kill" of a Groundhog at *643 yards !!!
*I killed a Prairie-Dog at *625 yards* ( _"stepped-off" _).
I used a Ruger Model 77 220 Swift (Varmint [THICK] Barrel ) with a 6-18 TASCO Variable Riflescope set at 14 Power....too much Parallax at 18X.
( You couldn't SEE the Prairie-Dog with the naked-eye ! )
I told my buddy who was with me that I was going to do it. He finally found the Prairie-Dog in his 6X Leopold Scope and told me that he had it in his sights.
THEN, I dropped it !
He could hardly believe his eyes !!!

We went to the local Pub afterwards....
and that _danged-fool _told the other guys that I had killed a Prairie dog at 1000 yards. Of course nobody believed THAT !

What was an _excellent shot _became an unbelievable BRAG ! THAT *BUM !!!
Ha-Ha !!!

*Probably the longest Game-Shot that I ever made was on an Antelope ( Pronghorn ) in Wyoming.
It was a shot from Ridge to Ridge. I figured it was just OVER 700 yards.
I lay prone.
AGAIN...it was a Ruger Model 77 with the Heavy-Barrel, but in Caliber 25-06....with 117 grain Nosler Partition bullet. I was using a 4X12 Redfield riflescope set at 12X.
It WAS a LOONG-Shot....so I aimed for the Head...._figuring _that I would either Kill it....or miss it entirely. 
( I did NOT want to merely _WOUND _the animal. It was a "Trophy-Buck", also. THAT is WHY I took the shot.)
I hit it and saw it "go-down".
We walked over there and it wasn't there. I had shot it's lower jaw off. We hunted and hunted for it with no success. I suspect that it _starved-to-death .
_I never attempted THAT LONG of a shot again on Big Game.
It was a shame to me. THAT should NEVER be done.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

Dad taught me to shoot at age 5, and for my 10th birthday gave me my very own Winchester 22 rifle. I'm now 65, so that's a lot of years owning guns.
Today I own so many I honestly would have to look in my book to know exactly how many. (Most important - the Wife has never seen them all in one place and does not know how many). For many years I got quarterly bonuses at work and that money did not go into the household account, it was mine to use as I chose. And I chose guns. 
I'm a military history buff and so enjoy shooting the classics - Garand, Model 1903A3, M-1 Carbine, a couple Mauser 98's, AK47, a couple Mosin Nagants, SKS, M1A.
Also am enamored with the Old West and have a few Colt SAA Italian clones.
Used shotguns are cheap and fun, got 14 (I think), single shots, double barrels, pumps, and old bolt actions.
I stock ammo in 22 different calibers and gauges and have at least one gun in each, some 4 or more.
Some favorites: Mauser K98k, Springfield Armory M1A, M-1 Garand, Marlin 336 Texan 30-30, Colt 70 Series Government Model 45 ACP, Ruger Blackhawk 45 Colt, Ruger Blackhawk Old Model Flat Top 357 magnum.

Yep!! I'm a certified gun nut!!

Oh, living in a very low crime area my pocket carry is a Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special snubnose when I'm off the property. Don't really need a high capacity semi automatic. Around our little farm I always carry a 22 revolver and sometimes a single shot shotgun as well.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i used to have alot of guns but i lost them all in an unfortunate boating accident...
lost all my ammo too. sad day 

any of the gun nuts still active here?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do they say about all of your eggs in one basket? Sorry, I couldn't resist.

I haven't seen any of these folks in a long time. I noticed a couple are lifetime forum supporters. 

Jim still pops in from time to time but that's about it.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

that's disappointing...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If there is someone there you'd like to pull back, try pm'ing them. It might work. 

It's not all that unusual for people to lose interest in a forum and move on. That's why it's a good idea for forum owners to participate to keep the interest higher. 

With that said, I wonder where the heck PowderHog is.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm here. 
Honestly, I belong to a bunch of forums, and some fell by the wayside.
I check in here several times a week, but since The Wife is the chicken wrangler of the family I don't post much.
Ya wanna talk guns?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've been doing that on another topic, I think it was on our resident comedian's 30 day post.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm still around here also...a little anyway. Sorta had an accident and had to have the hip replaced...now thats the knee and hip on same leg. . Scaled back on the flocks ,rabbits and ducks, down to a more manageable size I can tend to. Most of the gun collection was sold off to help with lawyer fees. What the heck its not like I can tromp thru the woods chasing deer anymore . 

Back in june while at a doctors visit,..two pitbulls got thru my fencing an mauled my birds....lost 15 Mallards and 8 Jersey Giants. Animal control has treated it as a criminal case...seems my perimeter fence was CUT!. That broke my heart to where I wanted to just quit. 

Alot has happened in the past year and I don't get by here as often as I did but I still try to stay updated with whats going on...more or less. Hope each of you are having a good summer...hope all your gardens have done well!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

jn, how awful. It sounds like you were over whelmed with some of the worst things going on in your life. I can handle my own issues but mess with those under my care and it's on. I hope they are able to find who is responsible for your birds' deaths and at least compensate you for the loss.

I too have sold my breeding birds and just kept my old non breeding birds. It was a sad day when the new owner came to pick up the breeding flock but it was the right thing for me to do. 

I can understand not sitting at the keyboard for long periods of time but if you get the chance hop in on some of our topics. Maybe we can lighten your day for a bit.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We moved to Florida from New York and after living 5 months in a trailer park waiting for our house to be finished, that was enough to get hubby and I to take the class, get the license, and learn how to shoot. Right now I have a 38special and a Kimber. I sleep well at night. Heehee


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The hubs keeps trying to push me in to keeping my shotgun at the side of the bed. I can't quite figure that out, I would have to get out of bed to grab the shot gun but only have to reach right next to me for the .380. I then have a straight shot at the bedroom door, don't even have to leave the bed.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I sleep with my .38special snub nose right beside me. I've been around guns all my life, but did take the class for concealed carry. I had my first bb gun before kindergarten.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This was the first place I've lived that no class was required. They didn't ask if I knew diddly squat about guns, just made sure I wasn't a felon.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yay! Robin isn't a felon!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> I sleep with my .38special snub nose right beside me. I've been around guns all my life, but did take the class for concealed carry. I had my first bb gun before kindergarten.


Hey you and me both! I like my little revolver.

My hubby gave me a Derringer for my purse. What a tiny little thing!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I just feel more secure with a revolver. Revolvers don't jam. I have shot a lot of autos. Unless they've been shot hundreds of times and really get broke in, they tend to jam. Plus I like the feel of a heavy gun. I think sometimes with a really light gun people get too comfortable with it. They lose respect. Carrying a gun you don't respect is asking for trouble. I wouldn't mind having an automatic. There was a 9mm I really liked. Wish I could recall the name of it. Most of our guns are for hunting but hubby and I each have a hand gun. His is a .357, but will shoot my ammo as well. He wants me to carry mine Even around the house. As long as there aren't small children here I'm ok with having it on a shelf where I can grab it on my way to the door. If we get the property we want, I'll probably carry it more at home. Its secluded. Perfect kind of place to rob. Here, having a holstered gun kinda freaks the neighbors out lol


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I have always had guns, Dad gave me a 22 rifle for my 10th birthday.
Ever since Vietnam I have always had a rifle next to the bed, and usually a handgun as well. I also keep a double barrel 20 ga shotgun leaning in the corner behind the bedroom door just in case there's a night when the horses sound nervous, the chickens are raising a ruckus, and The Boss Lady tells me to "go check it out."


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeh, about that felon bit. When they did my background check I got called in to a back room. I was asked if I was ever picked up on a shop lifting charge in IL or IN, can't remember which. First, I've never been in either of those states and two, that would make it difficult to shop lift anything.

Turns out she put something wrong in the computer because the person nailed was quite a bit shorter and lighter than I am or ever was.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Ha ha robin. Were you nervous? 

I've never been arrested, never stolen or shop lifted. When I'm at Wal-Mart tho, those people who watch you leave the checkout lane and then demand to see your receipt before you leave, make me really nervous.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not at all. I knew there was no reason to be.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I always get nervous... I see a cop and I start looking for a hole to jump into


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The most serious thing I got caught doing was in the way back when. I got caught by the cops drag racing on Woodward Ave in MI. I think they were too surprised that my old Sunliner was beating the pants off the newer Mustang. Probably shocked the guys in the Stan too. The cops let us both go.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Ooooh! Robin is a drag racer!!! WHOOT!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

deleted..........................................


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I used to drive an 88 thunderbird. I loved that car. I was 29, pregnant with my 3rd kid, and drag racing the local kids. In town.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I swear we grew up together, pink. A few years later I had a 55 Chevy, 327 bored and balanced 331 and me pregnant. Instead of dragging the kids in town, I was dragging the hot shot military boys that thought they had something under the hood. No pun intended. Blew their doors off the light each and every time. They had no idea what I was driving until that moment.

I need to find the pic I have of that old ride. Talk about a tank.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Lol robin. I drove that car forever! Had a v8. Enough room under the hood to sit in there and work on it. I finally had to let it go when I couldn't fit all the kids in it and couldn't afford to insure 2 cars. Had to get a mini van. Blech. I still miss that car and all the weird things I knew how to work on it that no one else could. Shifting it just right, the one door you had to open a certain way, etc. I'd take that bad boy back in a heart beat. Had a positraction rear end. If you knew how to drive it it was the safest car out there. If you didn't you could flip it easy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do miss those times, not any particular car but those times that you knew the quirks of a particular vehicle and the work around. My father had a Ford Hillman, it might have been as old as dirt even when I was 16. He said, if you can start it you can take it. Unfortunately for him I knew the trick for starting it. I got in, hit the key, nothing. Got out, got a hammer, bonked the handle of the hammer on the starter, got in and started it up. He hadn't realized I had paid attention whenever the car acted up.

One time I took to A&P, when I went to start it there was nothing in the accelerator. Got out, popped the hood and saw the linkage not connected. I had my hair in pig tails, I took them out, wrapped the linkage and carb throttle with them and drove home. I'm not sure he ever took the rubber bands off before he sold it.

It's just not possible to do that kind of thing with today's vehicles. Even my 20 year old truck was full of electronics that made it next to impossible to find workarounds.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah more modern vehicles suck. Hard to do anything yourself anymore. I always considered those quirks as my anti theft system  growing up on the farm, I learned a lot about mechanics. The new cars, you can't even do a tune up. Have to rock the engine back just to find the plugs.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Guns guns guns I have a long barrel S&W .357 and a compact .40 cal I want to get a old hunting rifles and a mosberg shotgun my guns are bout 15 years old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watch for country estate sales. I used to see a lot of old long guns for sale at those.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Drool, yep, drool.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 6, 2016)

*I'm a bit late to the table*

My daily carry was a Kel-Tec PMR30 (22mag) 30 round magazines. Just replaced it with my first Glock. A 3rd Gen G19 in 9mm.

My wife's daily carry on our ranch is her SR22. A Ruger 22lr. However, now she wants a Glock .380 for Christmas.

My Ranch Rifle is my 1965 Winchester 94 30/30. My 30 year hunting rifle was my Savage in .222 Remington. However, we recently won a Savage in .223, put a nice Vortex Scope and threaded the barrels of the .223, .22lr, 22mag for an interchangeable Suppressor. Mostly to be used for predator control without chasing all my deer resident away. Predators is all we hunt.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love my Kimber. It seems to aim itself at the bullseye.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love my Mossberg 500 12 ga.Never met a predator I couldn't kill as long as I have my Mossberg.Plus,it's put food on the table.Been feeding the deer for a couple of years but have yet to get one.We left the stand up so they would get use to it and go back there often to fill the feeders so I'm hoping they are use to the human smells(plus,they kept eating my garden that was close to the house) and I can bag 1 or 7 next month.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, time to ask the women this question, do you all prefer a semi or a pistol?

The hubs hates that both of my handguns are semis, he really can't understand that they feel better in my hand. More balanced than a pistol. Do either of you find that to be the case?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a semi and a colt 38 special. I guess they're both semi's. Colt I guess can be considered a pistol. The difference to me is that one has an excellent recoil that does not throw your hand in any direction but straight back. So your chances of being accurate are good. My colt has a recoil that is like any other and better for short distance. I do have a shot gun somewhere, but I've never used it. Along with several boxes of clay pigeons. I do need to practice more often .

My hubby bought a Derringer and gave it to me because it was too small for him. It's a cool gun but I haven't shot it yet. The only ones that feel really good in hand are my Kimber and my long nose 22-the name will come to me.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

My wife carried my late fathers Colt Model 1903 Pocket Automatic, a 32ACP caliber, for years around the homestead.
Her arthritis got to the point she had trouble with my Colt 45 Auto, but came to believe the 32 "wasn't powerful enough". So I bought her a Charter Arms 38 Special snub nose that has a bobbed hammer so it won't catch on her pocket.
After she used it to kill a possum in the chicken run area, she really likes it.
She does not carry when off the farm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whenever I hold a pistol it feels like the barrel wants to drop. Which I can't figure out since all of the weight is in my hand.

I am now having issues racking my .380. My .32 not so much.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't like pistols,they just don't "feel" right to me tho,they are easier to carry and can be concealed.I tried a Glock someone brought over recently and it was ok but I think I'll stick w/ the rifle and shotguns. Gun math-If I have 10 guns and the government takes 5 of them,how many do I have left?37-I lied about the 10 part...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love those NRA commercials about my gun being the safest place. We moved down here and rented a house until the landlord put it up for sale. Then lived in a trailer park for 5 months while they finished building our house. That's when we decided to buy guns and get licenses. This trailer park must have been where the poor people retire. There were a few there living in campers with no running water etc.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 6, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I am now having issues racking my .380. My .32 not so much.


Pulling or pushing? Makes a big difference IMHO.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The last time I tried it I couldn't slide it doing either one. I should say it might be because the MIL had just passed and sleep deprivation was huge. I haven't tried it since, I probably should just to see if I need to switch down in size.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a semi and 2 pistols and I love my semi more.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have this other gun too that I like. It's a long nose Ruger 22cal. I haven't used it in a while.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 6, 2016)

If that Ruger is one of the revolvers, it's a great gun and easy to use. Give it a run around the block. You might find it enjoyable.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Remind me not to go trespassing in your yard omg you guys. Lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My husband has a bunch of rifles, regular and semi automatic. He is into the older ones .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a few guns. But I prefer shotguns.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love my 12 ga Mossberg.I bought it in 2000 and have never been disappointed w/ it.It's hard to miss your mark.I keep it locked and loaded at the back door.I also love the .22 Marlin rifle but you have to be precise.It has a long range,the bullets can go 1.5 miles,but if I drink more than 1 cup of coffee,I can't hold it still.I keep the 20ga Remington locked and loaded at the front door,it doesn't shoot as far and I can shoot towards the street w/o worrying about hitting passing cars as long as I'm by the house.I can be out the door and shooting in seconds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well isn't that with a shotgun your aim does not have to be "perfect?"

My Ruger is a semi automatic, 22cal.
I have a 38 special revolver, and a Kimber. The Kimber is special. I think some guns have a recoil that throws them "off center". The Kimber's recoil comes perfectly back, so it doesn't throw your hand to the side. I sold my Glock for that reason. 

When some shoot, their shooting arm is held stiffer than their support arm. I relax my shooting arm and keep my support arm firm. For some reason it works out better for me. I do need to go practice. I haven't been out in a while.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes,you need to keep up w/ practice!!!I'm lucky I can practice on my property.I've noticed an increase in shooting ranges opening up-indoor and out.,including building a new one not far from here.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm in Rural South Central Oregon. When I moved (2012) here I was surprised that I couldn't find an indoor range around. Then found out I had to go to another town for an outdoor range.

It's now 2017. I've learned. We just go outside of town to shoot. Bring it in, shoot it, take it home.

Personally, I only shoot with a suppressor on my property and only for predators. I have far too much beautiful wildlife, I'd hate to chase them away. For fun and muscle memory, I shoot my .22 air rifle.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

I have several guns, handguns,rifles & a shotgun....Pumps,single shots,semis, revolvers,bolt actions,even a muzzle loader.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah! another gun lover. I got these signs near outer doors that say "we don't call 911" and a gun picture on it. They other says something like "can you run faster than a bullet? They both have a picture of a gun on it for those who are illiterate.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

I was born and raised around guns,I've loved them as far back as I can remember,a true country boy,hunting,fishing & trapping


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have always been around guns and shot deer and rabbits. I don't shoot much anymore though.


----------

